# Win 7 showing 746gb for 3tb drive?



## Grownman (Dec 21, 2012)

I recently purchased a WD 3TB green internal hardrive for backups.  Upon booting into windows, the drive only shows 746gb's.  

I've already gone into device manager and updated the Nforce Serial ATA and the bios shows 3000.  (I assume that is for the 3tb's?)  

I am not trying to install windows on the drive, but just use it as another drive for backup needs. 
I have tried to go to disk management and format the drive but it will not allow me.    

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated! 

_______________________________________
EVGA 780i SLI 
Q9550
Primary - WD 1TB Black
Backup - WD 2TB Black
Backup - External WD 2TB elements
*Backup - WD 3TB Green


----------



## drdeathx (Dec 21, 2012)

Extend the partition?


----------



## Grownman (Dec 21, 2012)

drdeathx said:


> Extend the partition?



I've tried to extend the volume, but it does not allow it.


----------



## Kreij (Dec 21, 2012)

Don't you need a UEFI BIOS and a GPT partition to use a 3TB partition?


----------



## MadMan007 (Dec 21, 2012)

You need UEFI to _boot_ off a 2TB+ disk (I think it's technically 2.2TB)

To use 2TB+ disk for storage, it needs to be partitioned as GPT, not MBR. Just select GPT when partitioning in disk management.


----------



## Grownman (Dec 21, 2012)

MadMan007 said:


> You need UEFI to _boot_ off a 2TB+ disk (I think it's technically 2.2TB)
> 
> To use 2TB+ disk for storage, it needs to be partitioned as GPT, not MBR. Just select GPT when partitioning in disk management.



Thanks for the clarification. How do I partition it to GPT?  I don't even see MBR...


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 21, 2012)

disk management has the option when you format it.


----------



## Grownman (Dec 21, 2012)

Edit: See next post. 

Upon right click on the drive -> Format 

The only options I am given:

volume label: "New Volume"
file system: NTFS
allocation size: Default
[  ]perform a quick format
[  ]enable file and folder compression

I can't seem to locate GPT.


----------



## Grownman (Dec 21, 2012)

After deleting the volume, I was able to select GPT; however, it still shows the maximum volume as 764307Mb


----------



## 95Viper (Dec 21, 2012)

Windows and GPT FAQ



> Q. 	What about mixing and matching GPT and MBR disks on the same system?
> 
> A.
> GPT and MBR disks can be mixed on systems that support GPT, as described earlier. However, you must be aware of the following restrictions:
> ...



Manipulating GPT Disks and Their Contents



> Q. 	How do I create a GPT disk?
> 
> A. 	You can create a GPT disk only on an empty, *unpartitioned disk* (raw disk or empty MBR disk).
> For more information about creating GPT disks, see Using GPT Drives.



You need to remove the partition you have created first.


----------



## Grownman (Dec 21, 2012)

95Viper said:


> You need to remove the partition you have created first.



Thanks Viper, I came across that link earlier as well.  After covering to GPT, it still only shows a maximum volume of 746gb.


----------



## 95Viper (Dec 21, 2012)

Did you check to see if you got the option to convert to GPT while it is unallocated?
And, then partition...


----------



## Grownman (Dec 21, 2012)

Attached SS.

Behind shows 746.39 GB Unallocated

I've already rebooted to see if that would do anything, but no luck.


----------



## 95Viper (Dec 21, 2012)

95Viper said:


> Quote:
> 
> Q. 	What about mixing and matching GPT and MBR disks on the same system?
> 
> ...



You may need to move the boot partition to that drive for it's capacity to be recognized properly. Your boot partition is on C: which is an MBR disk.

You can use EasyBCD to do this. -->EasyBCD download (Just click "download" you don't need to enter any info)
Changing the Boot Partition <-- Info on the EasyBCD WIKI


----------



## Grownman (Dec 21, 2012)

Hmm, but I am not trying to use it as a boot drive, simply just extra storage. These drives come with a controller/driver to help older mobos recognize the entire drive...  


May as well return it and get a 2 TB drive instead... such a fucking nightmare!
Additionally, having an old mobo doesn't help either.


----------



## Jetster (Dec 21, 2012)

Large drive are a pain. You just need to delete the partition and start over. Has nothing to do with your mb. Use a boot disk like Hirens or active kill


----------



## Grownman (Dec 21, 2012)

Jetster said:


> Large drive are a pain. You just need to delete the partition and start over. Has nothing to do with your mb. Use a boot disk like Hirens or active kill



Installed the free version.  746GB of unallocated space.


----------



## Jetster (Dec 21, 2012)

Ok I was wrong Active Kill will not delete or create the partitions. Get Hiren's. Delete and creat one GPT partition


----------



## johnboy (Mar 24, 2013)

Has anyone found a solution to this? I have exactly the same issue.

I have installed a Western Digital 3TB HD. When I go into the BIOS the drive is listed as having 3TB of space, but according to Windows 7 disk management the drive space is 746.39 GB.

The drive is unallocated but I have the GPT partition style selected. If I attempt to create new partition the maximum size is 746GB.

I have also tried a couple of third-party partitioning tools and get the same result unfortunately.


----------



## micropage7 (Mar 24, 2013)

what about making partition through windows installer
its kinda confusing


----------



## Mussels (Mar 24, 2013)

are you guys on the latest service packs for your OS? can you try another machine?


----------



## johnboy (Mar 24, 2013)

Ok, so I finally got it to work, although I must admit I'm still not entirely sure what the issue was. I did the following:

1). Download and burn Gparted  to a CD.
2). Go to Disk Management (right click computer->Manage).
3). Right click the box to the left of the volume and set partition style to GPT.
4). Right click on the volume->create new simple volume.
5). Create a new volume with the maximum size (~740GB).
6). Format the disk volume as NTFS (I set allocation unit size to 4kb, but am not sure whether this was necessary).
7). Put in the Gparted CD and reboot windows.
8). Follow the command line instructions to boot Gparted.
9). Load up the disk tool then select your volume from the dropdown menu in the top-right.
10). I saw the full disk space (3TB) split into a 740GB region allocated and the remainder unallocated.
11). Right click on the allocated region and click Grow / Shrink.
12). Drag the bar at the top so your volume covers the whole 3TB.
13). Click apply.
14). Reboot from Gparted, remove the disk and boot into Windows.
15). The disk was then 3TB in size in Windows.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Mar 24, 2013)

How is the drive connected to the computer?  I've had problems with computers not being able to consistently see all 3TB of a drive when connected via USB.

Also, it's possible the drive is no good.  I would run Data LifeGuard Diagnostics and see what it concludes.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 24, 2013)

Yeah, something is not right here.  Even if it is formatted as MBR, Disk Management should still see all the space, it will just list the extra space that can't be used due to to MBR as unallocated.

Edit: After some quick googling it seems to be an Intel RST driver issue. 
See here: http://www.servethehome.com/fix-746gb-3tb-hard-drive-issue/

Updating Intel RST seems to fix the issue.


----------



## johnboy (Mar 24, 2013)

I have an AMD processor, so in my case this wasn't the issue.

The drive was connected by SATA.

Other system deets:

System Type: x64-based PC
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) Dual Core Processor 4450e, 2300 Mhz, 2 Cores(s), 2 Logical Processor(s)
BIOS Version/Date: Phoenix Technologies, LTD 5.17, 09/10/2008
SMBIOS Version: 2.4


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 24, 2013)

It still might be a outdated chipset driver issue.


----------



## chck (May 16, 2013)

johnboy said:


> Ok, so I finally got it to work, although I must admit I'm still not entirely sure what the issue was. I did the following:
> 
> 1). Download and burn Gparted  to a CD.
> 2). Go to Disk Management (right click computer->Manage).
> ...



I have almost spent an entire workday on trying to fix this same problem, and this finally worked!!

I had already tried Gparted before I read this, but I had not created the 746GB volume before, and this indeed did the trick! Gparted even told me that there was unallocated space that might not be recognized by certain OS's before it let me grow the region.

Cheers mate, you made my day!


----------



## sdnsdf (Jun 27, 2013)

*This Worked.*

I've been trying to get my Red WD 3TB to work for a day and tried everything but this is the only think that worked. I had to initialise the drive in Win XP thought cause I couldn't see it in admin tools in Win 7. Then set it to GPT with diskpart in Win 7 command prompt. WD should just write a utility that does all this. Segate did.  

Thanks johnboy.


----------



## Arachne (Jan 15, 2014)

EASY FIX...

I run Windows 7 64bit Home Premium with a 1.5 TB internal HDD and found that I had to use 2 WD 2TB external HDDs to keep myself backed up and maintaining several system images. However, when I purchased my 2 new WD 3TB external HDs, I ran into this problem: *One of the backup files could not be created. (0x8078002A) Additional Information: The request could not be performed because of an I/O device error, (0x8007045D). *

In the searches that I performed to find a fix for this problem, most advised partitioning so I tried it and didn't like it as it allowed me a 2TB allocated partition and another partition just under 1TB which was unallocated and I could not get it allocated. I removed the partitions and came across the better solution after a bit of research. Using WD's Quick Formatter http://wdc.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3868/session/L2F2LzIvc25vLzEvdGltZS8xMzg5NDAwODg0L3NpZC9nVER6ajNLbA%3D%3D, I went through the steps in the video,  However, because "Default" was not a choice, I chose to reformat to Windows Vista,  7,  and 8 and, I was able to get the drive to work as a 3TB HDD should. WD is not the only external drive to get the error message as Seagate is doing the same. However, you have to find your own fix for Seagate, but don't go the way of the partitions.  There is also an option for those who still use Windows XP.


----------



## The_Edster (Jan 16, 2014)

I have a 2TB drive and one 1.81 is usable


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 16, 2014)

As you should.
2,000,000,000,000 / 2^40 = *1.81*8989403545856475830078125 TiB

3TB...
3,000,000,000,000 / 2^40 = 2.7284841053187847137451171875 TiB


The real mystery is why 750 GB?  Looking through MBR information, I see no genuine explanation why it would hit a wall at 750 GB.  1 TiB would make sense (256 bytes per sector instead of 512 bytes per sector) but nothing lands on 750 GB.

All I can think of is that however you're trying to format it is specifying 750 GB maximum petition size instead of 3 TiB.  This should be corrected by formatting it and explicitly specifying 2738484 MiB.


----------



## Steevo (Jan 16, 2014)

All those tools do is run a pretty or automated GUI on windows disk management commands.


https://support.microsoft.com/kb/300415

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc766465(v=ws.10).aspx


I can force the size of USB drives with the command window and force the format to FAT or FAT32 options both unavailable to me in the GUI version of disk management too.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 16, 2014)

Yeah, diskpart is the way to go.  Explicitly define the size of the partitions using it.  If diskpart errors then there is something bigger going on.


----------



## The_Edster (Jan 16, 2014)

FordGT90Concept said:


> As you should.
> 2,000,000,000,000 / 2^40 = *1.81*8989403545856475830078125 TiB



Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## lethuss (Feb 21, 2014)

Hello! I'm having a very similar issue to this. I just installed a new Seagate Baracuda XT 3Tb to my system but only 746gb show up. The difference is that even in the BIOS it is recognized as a 746Gb drive. Im running it on a Asus Sabertooth Z77 with Windows 8.1 64 bit. I've already tried every fix i could find: used different programs  and managers on windows but they never show unallocated regions , tried changing settings on the BIOS, updated the BIOS, tried different sata ports and even the Gparted fix above ( managed to merge a 150mb unallocated partition to the 746Gb lol).  Any other ideas?


----------



## Jetster (Feb 22, 2014)

look at your disk manager.  Make sure its a GPT partition. If not google how to change it to a GPT


----------



## lethuss (Feb 22, 2014)

I already changed it to a GPT partition. As a matter of fact, when i changed it from MBR to GPT the drive shrank about 50mb. No idea why. Should the BIOS recognize it as a 3tb drive? Or that is normal to have it as a 746gb drive even in the BIOS when having this issue?


----------



## Jetster (Feb 22, 2014)

Get the newer drivers
https://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&ProdId=2101&DwnldID=23060&ProductFamily=Software Products&ProductLine=Chipset Software&ProductProduct=Intel® Rapid Storage Technology (Intel® RST)&lang=eng

You can run the third one. And this has nothing to do with your BIOS so don't change anything


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 22, 2014)

lethuss said:


> I already changed it to a GPT partition. As a matter of fact, when i changed it from MBR to GPT the drive shrank about 50mb. No idea why. Should the BIOS recognize it as a 3tb drive? Or that is normal to have it as a 746gb drive even in the BIOS when having this issue?


GPT requires more space than MBR.  UEFI BIOS should recognize it as 3TB.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 22, 2014)

Issue with motherboard bios


----------



## Aquinus (Feb 22, 2014)

Is your SATA controller configured to run in AHCI mode?
How big does the BIOS say the drive is? If the BIOS is misidentifying the drive size, then it's the motherboard's fault.


----------



## lethuss (Feb 22, 2014)

> Get the newer drivers
> https://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&ProdId=2101&DwnldID=23060&ProductFamily=Software Products&ProductLine=Chipset Software&ProductProduct=Intel® Rapid Storage Technology (Intel® RST)&lang=eng
> 
> You can run the third one. And this has nothing to do with your BIOS so don't change anything



I tried it and the installer says i have a newer version of it already intalled.

I took some screenshots of the BIOS tabs. The drive is the ST33000651AS




 

And here at the Boot tab



 

Earlier i tried to set up the drive in a diferent SATA port ( ASMedia 1061 SATA controller ) but it didn`t fix the issue, so i returned it to the other port (Intel Z77 controller)


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 22, 2014)

Aquinus said:


> Is your SATA controller configured to run in AHCI mode?
> How big does the BIOS say the drive is? If the BIOS is misidentifying the drive size, then it's the motherboard's fault.



Not really my board detects my 3 tb drive as like 800gb but it works fine in windows


----------



## lethuss (Feb 22, 2014)

> Use
> *Acronis® Disk Director® 11 Home.*



It says in their website that windows 8.1 is not supported. 
Should i try a fresh install of windows 8.1? Maybe there are conflicting drivers.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 22, 2014)

Hard drives operate on firmware, not drivers.  The only driver is for the controller (Intel Z77).  Have you ever updated the Z77 chipset drivers?


----------



## lethuss (Feb 22, 2014)

I downloaded all updates available at Asus page regarding SATA and chipset. Installed all, rebooted but still nothing. Disk Manager says it is a 746.52 GB drive


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 22, 2014)

Not Asus, Intel:
https://downloadcenter.intel.com/Se...on+Utility&ProdId=816&LineId=1090&FamilyId=42

Then install Intel RST:
https://downloadcenter.intel.com/Se...tel®+RST)&ProdId=2101&LineId=1090&FamilyId=42

If it refuses to install, consider changing AHCI to RAID then installing Intel RST.  RAID enables features that are disabled under AHCI alone.  It is very doubtful AHCI is to blame for not seeing the entire capacity of the drive.


----------



## lethuss (Feb 22, 2014)

The drivers were up to date:



 

And the RST still didn't fix it: 



 


I tried changing the SATA configuration to RAID but when I did, Windows blue screened while loading.


----------



## Aquinus (Feb 23, 2014)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Hard drives operate on firmware, not drivers.  The only driver is for the controller (Intel Z77).  Have you ever updated the Z77 chipset drivers?


I don't think that would matter considering that the BIOS is miss-reading the drive size. I'm inclined to think there may be something wrong with the drive.

I don't like recommending this, but if your BIOS lets you, you could try setting the number of sectors, cylinders, and tracks in the BIOS manually if the BIOS is miss-reading that from the drive which might be the most likely explanation I can think of for the odd-size that comes up.


----------



## xenocide (Feb 23, 2014)

Am I the only one that noticed in Image 1 above there are 3 Drives plugged in -- P1 SSD, P2 Seagate, P5 WD -- but in the boot options in Image 2 it shows 2 different Seagate HDD's linked to P2?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 23, 2014)

lethuss said:


> And the RST still didn't fix it:


What version is RST?  It's under the Help option.



lethuss said:


> I tried changing the SATA configuration to RAID but when I did, Windows blue screened while loading.


You'll likely need to install the RAID driver before changing to RAID in the BIOS.



Aquinus said:


> I don't think that would matter considering that the BIOS is miss-reading the drive size. I'm inclined to think there may be something wrong with the drive.


I concur.



xenocide said:


> Am I the only one that noticed in Image 1 above there are 3 Drives plugged in -- P1 SSD, P2 Seagate, P5 WD -- but in the boot options in Image 2 it shows 2 different Seagate HDD's linked to P2?


Different controllers.  Note the model number is different (suggests a 500 GB and is a 500 GB).


----------



## lethuss (Feb 23, 2014)

> I don't think that would matter considering that the BIOS is miss-reading the drive size. I'm inclined to think there may be something wrong with the drive.
> 
> I don't like recommending this, but if your BIOS lets you, you could try setting the number of sectors, cylinders, and tracks in the BIOS manually if the BIOS is miss-reading that from the drive which might be the most likely explanation I can think of for the odd-size that comes up.



Well, I don't think my BIOS is capable of manually setting those things but i'll look for it. I'll keep trying to make it work somehow lol. I'll probably also try to hook it up in another PC to see if there is, as you said, something wrong with the drive. If it the drive ends up being the problem, do you guys think i could use it normaly. I mean, only the 746Gb. Will it be reliable? I've ran some diagnostics on it using Hard Disk Sentinel and it says the drive is perfect and will not fail anytime soon. I can't send this one back for a replacement. 



> Am I the only one that noticed in Image 1 above there are 3 Drives plugged in -- P1 SSD, P2 Seagate, P5 WD -- but in the boot options in Image 2 it shows 2 different Seagate HDD's linked to P2?



In image 1 the drives listed are all connected to the Z77 chipset. The other seagate drive is connected to a port that is controlled by ASMedia 1061 controller that for some reason is not shown there. The SATA Tab only show info about the Z77 chipset. In the Boot tab, all drives are listed though.


----------



## lethuss (Feb 23, 2014)

> What version is RST? It's under the Help option.



I took a screenshot of the system report:




 



> You'll likely need to install the RAID driver before changing to RAID in the BIOS.


I thought the RAID drivers were already included in the RST installation.


----------



## Cybrnook (Feb 23, 2014)

Update BIOS to latest and try ASUS's Disk Unlocker

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/misc/utils/DiskUnlocker_V213_XPWin7_8.zip


----------



## lethuss (Feb 23, 2014)

> Update BIOS to latest and try ASUS's Disk Unlocker
> 
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/misc/utils/DiskUnlocker_V213_XPWin7_8.zip



Can't select any drive in the program. The field is faded. (BIOS is up to date)


----------



## lethuss (Feb 23, 2014)

Is there any diagnostics tool that can ensure that the drive is malfunctioning? The ones I ran said the drive was fine.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 23, 2014)

Yeah, Sea Tools: http://www.seagate.com/support/downloads/seatools/
If it generates a code, the drive is RMA-able with Seagate.  At this point, I think that's what is likely to happen.

The only other thing I would try is seeing what happens when it is plugged into another computer.  If the symptom follows the drive, RMA it.


Irrelevent now but, meh:


lethuss said:


> I took a screenshot of the system report:
> 
> I thought the RAID drivers were already included in the RST installation.


Very doubtful RST is the problem.

It should but Windows is obviously failing at something so the only way to switch to RAID would be to reinstall Windows.  I doubt you want to do that so, pass on that idea.  It most likely wouldn't fix it anyway.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 23, 2014)

have we used a different cable yet?


----------



## lethuss (Feb 24, 2014)

> Yeah, Sea Tools: http://www.seagate.com/support/downloads/seatools/
> If it generates a code, the drive is RMA-able with Seagate. At this point, I think that's what is likely to happen.
> 
> The only other thing I would try is seeing what happens when it is plugged into another computer. If the symptom follows the drive, RMA it.



And.... the drive passed all Sea Tools tests



> have we used a different cable yet?



I have,  multiple. No luck there.

I'll just try the drive in another PC to see what happens but i'm almost giving up. I'll contact Seagate Support service to try an RMA.

Thanks for the help everyone! Really appreciated it. Cheers!


----------



## Jetster (Feb 24, 2014)

Yep that would be the next step. Try it in another PC. I still think its the driver


----------



## GayleShier (Feb 24, 2014)

but what the Grownman has done to go right with his cause if he is out now from his trouble as i am in need to know the solution


----------



## Cybrnook (Feb 24, 2014)

It's not the drive guys, if you just google it, it is a common issue:

http://bit.ly/NrgtLk


----------



## lethuss (Feb 24, 2014)

Ooh one last thing: I found on the seagate forums that to resolve this issue i should use Seatools for DOS ( ive been using it for windows) and there should be a setting to choose "Max Native Size". I downloaded the latest version, burnt the image and booted from it. When I got to the program ii said: "No hard drives found. No controllers detected." . What does it mean with controllers? The chipset? Could the chipset be the problem here? Either way i've already issued a RMA for the drive : /


----------



## Cybrnook (Feb 24, 2014)

You probably have your SATA settings (BIOS) set to something a native dos program wont recognize. Try and set it to something simple like IDE, then try ACHI, then RAID etc........


----------



## lethuss (Feb 24, 2014)

I can't believed it... it worked!!! Changed the SATA setting to IDE, the program found all the disk drives. Tthe "Max Native Size" managed to change the disk size to the 2.72TB. When i rebooted, BIOS recognized it as a 2.72TB drive as well. And finally ive just extended the 746gb volume to the full 2.72TB 
Thanks again everyone!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 24, 2014)

Huh, IDE should be a downgrade, not an upgrade.  I hope everything else is working fine.


----------



## lethuss (Feb 24, 2014)

I changed it back to ACHI after i was done with Seatools


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 24, 2014)

Ah, all should be good then.  So you fixed it by changing the "Max Native Size" in SeaTools?  I don't remember seeing that option and it should have been correct from the factory.  This has odd written all over it.  If I were you, I'd definitely do a full format to the drive to make sure all sectors are addressable.  Once that is done, check the S.M.A.R.T. status on the drive to make sure there's no hardware faults with it.  Something had to happen to the drive at some point to make it behave the way it has.


----------



## lethuss (Feb 24, 2014)

Yeah, very odd indeed. I will do as you said. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 25, 2014)

i dont even GJ!


----------



## Mussels (Feb 25, 2014)

that ones just weird. oh well, something to remember for next time.


----------



## Petros3D (Nov 12, 2014)

Hi all.
Here is simple way to convert MBR to GPT  in in Windows 7 only in 5 steps in *Command Prompt !!!*


Open a command prompt (Go to *Start, Programs, Accessories* and then click Run as Administrator on *Command Prompt* ) and type *diskpart*. 


DISKPART> type *list *disk. (To see all your conected hard drives)


DISKPART> type *select disk*. (Choice the number of the disk from the list that you will change like <in my case was "*3*">)


DISKPART> type *clean*. (This will delete all partitions or volumes on the this disk).


DISKPART> type* convert gpt*
THATS IT !!!
Now you have a whole hard disk space at one unallocated part in GPT partition and you can make any new type volume (one ore more)


P.P. - for windows ver:
*Windows 95/98, 2000, NT 4 - No*
*Windows XP 64-bit* can use GPT disks for data only.
*Windows XP 32-bit *will see only the Protective MBR. The EE partition will not be mounted or otherwise exposed to application software.
*Windows Vista & Windows 7 (all versions)* can use GPT partitioned disks for data. Booting is only supported for 64-bit editions on UEFI-based systems.

*Petros*


----------



## G1A (Nov 15, 2017)

Grownman said:


> I recently purchased a WD 3TB green internal hardrive for backups.  Upon booting into windows, the drive only shows 746gb's.
> 
> I've already gone into device manager and updated the Nforce Serial ATA and the bios shows 3000.  (I assume that is for the 3tb's?)
> 
> ...


I had the same problem, found an easy fix, make sure your disk is conected via SATA, it doesnt work with usb adapters, boot up a windows instalation disk and go to the "Where do you want to install windows" screen, delete the partitions in your 3 tb disk, if you get an error in one of them dont worry, you just need to clear and merge the other 2, then simply cancel and reboot to windows, it will automatically instal a driver and you will be able to see all your space in windows partition manager and assign it


----------



## Kursah (Nov 15, 2017)

G1A said:


> I had the same problem, found an easy fix, make sure your disk is conected via SATA, it doesnt work with usb adapters, boot up a windows instalation disk and go to the "Where do you want to install windows" screen, delete the partitions in your 3 tb disk, if you get an error in one of them dont worry, you just need to clear and merge the other 2, then simply cancel and reboot to windows, it will automatically instal a driver and you will be able to see all your space in windows partition manager and assign it



Please start a new thread rather than digging up a thread that hasn't had activity in over 3 years. Thanks!


----------

